# Piko 2009



## Martin Goller (Feb 12, 2008)

http://piko.de/e/Neuerscheinung09.php?navid=89

You have to scroll past the HO and TT stuff. 

Very neat: V60 Diesel, and the 3 axle reconstructed coaches. 

Some folks on a German board complained about the "toy detail" on the VT98... or the 1:27 scale or or or....
Honestly, it would be fun to have a Epoch III standard gauge branchline in the Garden... With a VT98, the V60, the new coaches... all that missing are the classic 2 axle freight cars and a conductors car. 
That would make more sense than the long stuff or the Epoch V material...

Either way, enjoy the look in to the new year. 

And HAPPY NEW YEAR, GUTES NEUES JAHR!

Martin


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I was surprised that Piko announced their 2009 items ahead of the Nurnberg Fair. There are now more and more companies breaking the tradition of using the Nurnberg Fair as their platform to introduce/announce new products.

Furthermore, I find it rather unfortunate that Piko has chosen a variety of different scales for their 'standard gauge' products - they should have stuck with 1/27 rather than throw 1/32 into the mix as well. Any bets on the scale of the new three-axle passenger cars?


----------



## Terry Baumann (Nov 26, 2008)

Martin 

Thanks for the post, I saw that stuff over on the SPASSBAHN board a few days ago, cant wait to get a few of the pieces and ad to my PIKO collection which Ive started and waiting for currently, I like the idea of PIKO going with 1:27ish like LGB as most euro modelers will like that the PIKO and LGB brands will fit together size wise as most north american modelers wont prolly buy any of the PIKO Euro stuff anyhow .......... I am baffled as to why PIKO would have made those silly small ore cars and the Lil BR 60 in the starter sets both Euro and North american seems like kind of a waist of time IMHO, they could have just made the BR 60 seperatly and forgot about the small cars they made for the sets, actually Im a bit baffled why they dont offer the BR 60 seperatly. 

I would like PIKO to continue with the euro stuff in 1:27 only as haveing 2 diff sizes of engines and rolling stock euro and north american is going down the same path as LGB did and look where that got them, from a Corperate point of view I would not do this as the true following will be the 1:27 stuff and Euro equipment lets face it. 

But the Dr. seems to be enpowering his G scale program with some nice stuff a little bit of something for everyone. I hope 2010 will bring us either a larger DB steam engine like a 2-10-2 tenderlok or more electric locos like a PIKO version of the 101 and of course the BR 103 TEE , that would be a hot seller BUT I really see a need for some more long passenger coaches like the intercity , dayzug and TEE cars etc to go behind the Taurus and BR 218 LGB makes some but the cost is way up there, I hope PIKO allows themselves to see whats missing in the market and fill those needs. 

Should be interesting to watch PIKO's development in the future . 

Well thanks again and happy 2009 to all. 

Terry


----------

